# Moss Alert...!



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

We have had moss problems each year about this time but this year it is nasty. This is the pea green stuff that attaches to everything, floats in clumps on the surface around the shore. Try to rake it out and it seems to be so thin you can't keep it in a broom rake.....Any suggestions for eliminating this stuff.......? Water clarity and fish health are great


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Cutrine Plus liquid. The feed stores have been around $30 a gallon add $20 if TSC.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thank you, is this one we dilute or stright on the moss.?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You will dilute it and spray.

The instructions are on the bottle and easy to follow. One gallon makes quite a lot of gallons of spray.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Kim...........


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Lundy do mix according to the direction? I must confess, I think I dilute at like 4:1 then distribute with a pump sprayer in medium droplet size. I end up doing like 4 loops around my 1/2 acre pond. Usually a gallon (before dilution) will get it.

Don't use pond water to dilute...I made that mistake my first year and clogged up my pump sprayer pretty bad. Kinda dumb but live and learn.

Also, observe temp restrictions as it doesn't work very well when the water is too cold.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I always run a higher concentration that the recommened mix.

If the suggested mix is good then my stronger mix must work even better, right?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

We picked up some barley straw and put it in last week. I really hope it works considering its a new pond. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## joshrbrown (Mar 9, 2011)

Mix the cutrine around 12 to 16 oz per gallon


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

F1504X4, how's the barley straw working?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

[email protected] what can you treat a pont with that won't harm horse?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Cutrine Plus liquid and granular (mainly for algae) says it's safe for potable water immediately after treatment....just don't drink it straight from the bottle. Reward will take out most of the common higher submerged and emergents but it's a 1 day waiting period for livestock and up to 3 days for people. Both at recommended rates of course.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The barley straw seems to be helping quite a bit! It's definitely not getting worse! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

